# 489 regional provision visa orana



## rameshkumar (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi i am new to this forum and this forum seems to be very interesting and knowledgeable, today i applied for 489 regional visa for orana region on the basis of 65 points can any one plz share their experience about this visa and time duration for this visa....

External auditing
Professonal year 
Ielts 6 each
Total points 65


----------



## Soniass (May 14, 2015)

rameshkumar said:


> Hi i am new to this forum and this forum seems to be very interesting and knowledgeable, today i applied for 489 regional visa for orana region on the basis of 65 points can any one plz share their experience about this visa and time duration for this visa....
> 
> External auditing
> Professonal year
> ...



Hi,

When you got invited for nomination? I have also Applied for Nomination on 26th Aug but not yet received nomination. I just want to know to get an idea that in how many days oran a region will invite us for nomination. 

Occupation: External Auditor
points: 30(age)+10(english test)+15(qual) +10(489 Nomination)
EOI Submitted: 26th Aug 2015


----------



## rameshkumar (Aug 6, 2015)

I applied on 7th of august last week i got email about some documentation which i already sent after that no reply normally its takes 1 month to get the invitation...


----------



## anngirmley89 (Aug 4, 2015)

rameshkumar said:


> I applied on 7th of august last week i got email about some documentation which i already sent after that no reply normally its takes 1 month to get the invitation...


Hi, I just apply today. I have exactly same points as you. What did they ask for supporting docs? Did you provide everything in the Orana visa 489 checklist?


----------



## Soniass (May 14, 2015)

rameshkumar said:


> I applied on 7th of august last week i got email about some documentation which i already sent after that no reply normally its takes 1 month to get the invitation...


In my case i have uploaded all the documents on 4th sep in orana website after registered myself and created login ID. After that i have received two mail one for fees confirmation and other is acknowledgment.

Monday, When i have called them to know the accurate process they told me that if u got "orana web reference no" then no need to send documents to us and you will have to wait for 4-6 weeks for invitation.

i don't know that i am following right instructions or not. I just follow the process mentioned in their site.


----------



## anngirmley89 (Aug 4, 2015)

I just realize that professional year must be in your nominated or closely nominated occupation. Can Accounting professional year be used for external auditing??


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

Any update from Orana guys?.
I submitted my application to Orana on 10th August with all the documents and fee.
Keep us posted about your approval or contact with them.


----------



## anngirmley89 (Aug 4, 2015)

red_man said:


> Any update from Orana guys?.
> I submitted my application to Orana on 10th August with all the documents and fee.
> Keep us posted about your approval or contact with them.


not yet. Anyone gets Orana approval yet?


----------



## anngirmley89 (Aug 4, 2015)

rameshkumar said:


> I applied on 7th of august last week i got email about some documentation which i already sent after that no reply normally its takes 1 month to get the invitation...


did you get invitation ?


----------



## c33chen14 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi,
My girl friend also wants to apply for external auditor in Orana area. I would like to know if there is any work experiences and registration required. I saw some other NSW regional areas require at least one year work experience of external auditor.
Many thanks to experts help in advance.
Good luck with you guys' applications.


----------



## c33chen14 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi guys,
I was wondering if applicant needs to submit Eoi first or just apply for it directly. I received an email from orana officer and he told me that there is no need to submit Eoi first currently; however, I still see EOI required in the online application.

Could anyone share his/her experiences about this?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Soniass (May 14, 2015)

c33chen14 said:


> Hi guys,
> I was wondering if applicant needs to submit Eoi first or just apply for it directly. I received an email from orana officer and he told me that there is no need to submit Eoi first currently; however, I still see EOI required in the online application.
> 
> Could anyone share his/her experiences about this?
> ...


Hi,

i think you need to submit EOI first, then you can upload all the required documents in orana website.

there is one form in which u have to mention your EOI reference no.


----------



## c33chen14 (Sep 19, 2015)

Thank you Soniass.

Does this mean I still need to submit EOI in 489 category but I do not need to wait until be chosen.

By the way, could you please tell me if there is any work experience requirement for external 

auditor in Orana area?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Soniass (May 14, 2015)

c33chen14 said:


> Thank you Soniass.
> 
> Does this mean I still need to submit EOI in 489 category but I do not need to wait until be chosen.
> 
> ...


First, I submit EOI for 489 SS and select NSW in State while submitting EOI.
After that i have uploaded all the required documents(checklist available at orana website) in the rda orana website and pay fess of $770.

Now i am waiting for the invitation from orana region.
This is the process i follow. I believe it is the right way to apply. 
if you are not sure please consult with experts be it in this forum or you may contact some migration agent as well.

For orana region work experience is not mandatory for external auditors. But if you have then it is more likely to get invitation early.

Please note: all the places has been filled by 189 visa in External Auditor occupation in last round. so, please consult with someone before paying any fees to immigration.

Hope this information is helpful for you.

All the best


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

No news till yet guys..will call them in a day or 2 as my 6weeks have completed.today


----------



## c33chen14 (Sep 19, 2015)

Thank you very much Soniass.

Do you think immigration office will not release any quota for external auditor for 489?

I got confused if state sponsorship 489 is separated from 189 category.

I understand external auditor has reached ceiling in this financial year, but does it mean 190 or 489 will not need external auditor?

Information on the immigration website is not clear.

Good luck Soniass.


----------



## alifaseeh (Aug 24, 2014)

Off discussion but it would be really helpful for me. Post skill assessment what is the next step in application under subclass 489? Please advise.


----------



## Soniass (May 14, 2015)

c33chen14 said:


> Thank you very much Soniass.
> 
> Do you think immigration office will not release any quota for external auditor for 489?
> 
> ...


I don't have any idea because i am also sailing in the same situation. I had word with few people regarding this but have not receive any positive response. SO it's better for you to consult someone before submitting EOI.

Thanks and wish you the same.


----------



## Soniass (May 14, 2015)

c33chen14 said:


> Thank you very much Soniass.
> 
> Do you think immigration office will not release any quota for external auditor for 489?
> 
> ...


Hi,

what is your point test total?


----------



## JYSHEN (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi,

does anyone know whether ORANA requires any work experience for external aditor？ I have found that there are three areas in NSW sponsor auditor, the other two require applier has at least one year experience except ORANA, anyone has idea about this?


----------



## JYSHEN (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi,

Could you tell me whether ORANA require work experience under external audior?


----------



## anngirmley89 (Aug 4, 2015)

No experience required for Orana. But you need to check if they still receive application for external auditor before you pay to apply.


----------



## c33chen14 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi Soniass,
Point test is 60+10 for my girlfriend, but she will withdraw application since she just passed IELTS.
All the best.


----------



## JYSHEN (Sep 21, 2015)

anngirmley89 said:


> No experience required for Orana. But you need to check if they still receive application for external auditor before you pay to apply.


Thank you, how do we check that whether they still receive application？I have seen this occupation still in their list today but not quite sure.


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

Hello guys!
Any update on the approval yet?


----------



## rameshkumar (Aug 6, 2015)

orana visa 489 does not require any work experience you just need 50 points to apply this visa


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

rameshkumar said:


> orana visa 489 does not require any work experience you just need 50 points to apply this visa


Hi Ramesh,

Have you got your application approved from Orana yet? Kindly share your timeline as we're on the same boat.
Cheers


----------



## rameshkumar (Aug 6, 2015)

Not yet still waiting i applied on 7th august 2015 points claimed 65 external auditor


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

rameshkumar said:


> Not yet still waiting i applied on 7th august 2015 points claimed 65 external auditor


Have you spoken to them over the phone and asked them about it?.
I did call them last week and they said they will let me know within a week or so.
Maybe you can call them as well andvsee what do they say


----------



## JYSHEN (Sep 21, 2015)

red_man said:


> Have you spoken to them over the phone and asked them about it?.
> I did call them last week and they said they will let me know within a week or so.
> Maybe you can call them as well andvsee what do they say


Thank you all for replying me, 7th August? It has been almost two month! Will they reject applicants?


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

Any update people?


----------



## maplefive (Jul 20, 2015)

It seems they got plenty applicants for regional nomination under the same occupation (External Auditor)


----------



## rameshkumar (Aug 6, 2015)

I got the invitation today for orana 489

Applied 7th august
Got invitation 1 oct 2015
Points claimed 65
Extrrnal auditor


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

I got invited for 489 visa on 1st Oct after waiting for 8 weeks almost.
Thanks for the help guys and keeping updated.


----------



## Soniass (May 14, 2015)

rameshkumar said:


> I got the invitation today for orana 489
> 
> Applied 7th august
> Got invitation 1 oct 2015
> ...


congrats ramesh


----------



## Soniass (May 14, 2015)

red_man said:


> I got invited for 489 visa on 1st Oct after waiting for 8 weeks almost.
> Thanks for the help guys and keeping updated.


congrats red_man 

Please keep posted your timeline.
please share that what kind of documents we need to upload while applying for visa and how much time it will take for visa grant.


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

JYSHEN said:


> Thank you, how do we check that whether they still receive application？I have seen this occupation still in their list today but not quite sure.


Check at their website Regional Development Australia Orana | Home

Skills In Demand List


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

Soniass said:


> red_man said:
> 
> 
> > I got invited for 489 visa on 1st Oct after waiting for 8 weeks almost.
> ...


Thanks Soniasss..

I'm thinking of applying my visa in few weeks...will keep you guys posted.

Good luck 
Cheers


----------



## Rohail (Jun 29, 2014)

Hello Guy,
Anyone got his invitation from second half of august?


----------



## Bosslin (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi, Guys

Any update for Orana 489 Nomination? Looks the update on assessing time doesn't update timely from the Orana Website.


----------



## Soniass (May 14, 2015)

Bosslin said:


> Hi, Guys
> 
> Any update for Orana 489 Nomination? Looks the update on assessing time doesn't update timely from the Orana Website.


No update :-( even they have not yet updated their site. yesterday i called them to ask the status of my application , she told me that now usually the processing time is upto 10 weeks but earlier it was 4-6 only.

There is one person who is taking care of 489 Nomination application.


----------



## maplefive (Jul 20, 2015)

I heard that they want to stop to nominate candidate with external auditor occupation


----------



## Rohail (Jun 29, 2014)

maplefive said:


> I heard that they want to stop to nominate candidate with external auditor occupation


where did you hear this?


----------



## Soniass (May 14, 2015)

maplefive said:


> I heard that they want to stop to nominate candidate with external auditor occupation


Oh god...from where did you hear this?


----------



## Rohail (Jun 29, 2014)

Soniass said:


> Oh god...from where did you hear this?


i think he is bluffing..... i have not seen anywhere where they disclose this type of info.... they just close it....


----------



## Soniass (May 14, 2015)

Rohail said:


> i think he is bluffing..... i have not seen anywhere where they disclose this type of info.... they just close it....


Even i have not seen this kind of info anywhere. 
what is your occupation and do you have any idea about processing time for NSW orana nomination.

i am not getting what does it mean by " they just close it " :-(


----------



## Rohail (Jun 29, 2014)

Soniass said:


> Even i have not seen this kind of info anywhere.
> what is your occupation and do you have any idea about processing time for NSW orana nomination.
> 
> i am not getting what does it mean by " they just close it " :-(


they will reply with the occupation has reached its ceiling....


----------



## maplefive (Jul 20, 2015)

Rohail said:


> i think he is bluffing..... i have not seen anywhere where they disclose this type of info.... they just close it....


One of my friend who apply for Orana regional nomination under chef occupation with experience working in several 5 star hotels around Sydney CBD got nomination just one day after they start to process his application.

And the Officer told him that most of prospective applicants who are looking for nomination come from External Auditor Occupation. 

That's why the processing time is getting longer and there is a possibility that either they close it or they will ask for experience for this occupation.


----------



## Rohail (Jun 29, 2014)

maplefive said:


> One of my friend who apply for Orana regional nomination under chef occupation with experience working in several 5 star hotels around Sydney CBD got nomination just one day after they start to process his application.
> 
> And the Officer told him that most of prospective applicants who are looking for nomination come from External Auditor Occupation.
> 
> That's why the processing time is getting longer and there is a possibility that either they close it or they will ask for experience for this occupation.


When did he apply?
Are you also applying? which occupation?


----------



## maplefive (Jul 20, 2015)

Rohail said:


> When did he apply?
> Are you also applying? which occupation?


He told me that he lodged his application for nomination from orana regional sponsorship at the end of July this year and got positive result for orana nomination in the middle of August (Just one day after they start to process the batch of applications from the end of July). 

I am looking for options for my visa, but I think I need to finish my study first


----------



## Rohail (Jun 29, 2014)

maplefive said:


> He told me that he lodged his application for nomination from orana regional sponsorship at the end of July this year and got positive result for orana nomination in the middle of August (Just one day after they start to process the batch of applications from the end of July).
> 
> I am looking for options for my visa, but I think I need to finish my study first


Good Wishes brother.... best of luck and thank you for the info....


----------



## Jayraj (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi Guys, I also have applied for 489 in Orana with 60+10 points under external auditor on 19th Sep. When I called them to ask about progress of my application they told me that It may take up to 10 weeks from the date of your application as rush have increased due to many 189 applicants turned to 489 when all seats have filled up.


----------



## Bosslin (Sep 22, 2015)

hi，guys，anyone got invitation recently from orana ? i saw that they have updated the accessing time to the first week of september? looks the processing time is getting faster a little bit.


----------



## Soniass (May 14, 2015)

Hi,
plz update if anyone got invitation today?


----------



## anngirmley89 (Aug 4, 2015)

I got invitation from Southerb inland last couple week then I did withdraw Orana and got refund. Already applied visa 489 on skilled select


----------



## Jayraj (Aug 3, 2015)

Soniass said:


> Hi,
> plz update if anyone got invitation today?


Hi Soniass, as per their update you should have got invitation by now.........better you call them......:confused2:


----------



## Soniass (May 14, 2015)

Jayraj said:


> Hi Soniass, as per their update you should have got invitation by now.........better you call them......:confused2:


yeah u r right i will call them tomorrow.


----------



## maplefive (Jul 20, 2015)

Soniass said:


> yeah u r right i will call them tomorrow.


Did you already call them ?
Is there anyone who nominated External Auditor get a nomination from Orana recently ?


----------



## Bosslin (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi, Soniass. Did you receive Nomination from Orana? I heard that a person apply on 8 September. and got nomination from Orana as external auditor.


----------



## Bosslin (Sep 22, 2015)

Soniass said:


> yeah u r right i will call them tomorrow.


Hi, Soniass. Did you receive Nomination from Orana? I heard that a person apply on 8 September. and got nomination from Orana as external auditor.


----------



## potpot (Aug 24, 2015)

I have submitted my Application in ORANA region for 489 Visa. I have applied last September 8,2015 and got a positive asssessment last Nov. 10 2015 with 65 pts including 10 pts State Sponsprship. I am just wondering how many days to wait for invitaion? Thank you very much.


----------



## Bosslin (Sep 22, 2015)

potpot said:


> I have submitted my Application in ORANA region for 489 Visa. I have applied last September 8,2015 and got a positive asssessment last Nov. 10 2015 with 65 pts including 10 pts State Sponsprship. I am just wondering how many days to wait for invitaion? Thank you very much.


You will get your invitation very soon. as i see before, 1-2weeks after get nomination from region government.

Anyway, You are so lucky. i still waiting the assessment from regional government .

Hope your invitation get soon.


----------



## potpot (Aug 24, 2015)

Bosslin said:


> You will get your invitation very soon. as i see before, 1-2weeks after get nomination from region government.
> 
> Anyway, You are so lucky. i still waiting the assessment from regional government .
> 
> Hope your invitation get soon.


Thank you Bosslin, When did you apply yours? I am a bit worried as I am a 457 Visa holder who resigned from my Job and my 90 days is ending on the 25th of Nov. Let's continue to pray


----------



## Bosslin (Sep 22, 2015)

potpot said:


> Thank you Bosslin, When did you apply yours? I am a bit worried as I am a 457 Visa holder who resigned from my Job and my 90 days is ending on the 25th of Nov. Let's continue to pray


I applied on 11 September 2015. I think your invitation will get soon. Normally, IMM will send invitation after regional government send request to them.

Pray


----------



## maplefive (Jul 20, 2015)

potpot said:


> I have submitted my Application in ORANA region for 489 Visa. I have applied last September 8,2015 and got a positive asssessment last Nov. 10 2015 with 65 pts including 10 pts State Sponsprship. I am just wondering how many days to wait for invitaion? Thank you very much.


What is your occupation ?


----------



## potpot (Aug 24, 2015)

maplefive said:


> What is your occupation ?


Hi Maplefive. I'm a Registered Nurse


----------



## Soniass (May 14, 2015)

I got invitation on 11- nov and now i m waiting for nomination from DIBP. Do anyone have idea that in how many days after getting invitation they send nomination.


----------



## Jayraj (Aug 3, 2015)

Soniass said:


> I got invitation on 11- nov and now i m waiting for nomination from DIBP. Do anyone have idea that in how many days after getting invitation they send nomination.


Many many congrats bro.........I wish you good luck for your future......I guess it will take one or two weeks more to enable you lodging your application.......:second:


----------



## Soniass (May 14, 2015)

Today i got nomination. Now i am wondering how to apply for visa. What are the do's and dont's while applying and uploading docs. Is it necessary to upload certified docs esp PCC's. I have got my certificate attested on 31 Aug 2015. Is it valid now. Plz share your views.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Hii all I also wish to apply as an external auditor with 55 + 10 points..but just asking is there any worth for waiting for 190 with 60 points? And for applying for 489 do we need to submit documents upfront or can v upload docs after paying fee?


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Hii all plz advise me regarding process for applying for 489 visa


----------



## maplefive (Jul 20, 2015)

This afternoon the Orana region of Regional Development Australia closed its doors to any further sponsorship applications.

Without warning of an impending closure, today they released the following statement via their website;

"Please be advised, as of 18/11/2015 Regional Development Australia Orana will no longer accept applications for nomination under the Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) stream at the request of NSW Department of Industry.
All applications received to date, that have received a RDA reference number, will be assessed in due course.
Please do not call to check the status of your application."

Anyone who already apply but waiting for positive nomination will get refund


----------



## Bosslin (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi, Mapplefive

Where did see the Orana said " anyone who applied and waiting for a positive nomination will get refund."? Did you call them ask for that?

I saw its annoccement said" all received application will be assessed in due course".

I ask my agency they said the received application can be assessed.


----------



## maplefive (Jul 20, 2015)

Bosslin said:


> Hi, Mapplefive
> 
> Where did see the Orana said " anyone who applied and waiting for a positive nomination will get refund."? Did you call them ask for that?
> 
> ...


I called and asked why they stop nominating people under 489 subclass visa and they acknowledged that they don't have enough people to assess all recipient applicants and possibly to refund.

The did not state it officially but they still bring nomination for RSMS visa subclass 187 (That is the visa that I want to apply)


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Orana has updated it's SOL yesterday and have suspended all accounting occupations.


----------



## Ladychouchou (Dec 7, 2015)

*489*

Hi,All
I'm new to this website. I just got my 489 visa granted.
I have few questions to ask, can anybody help me ?
when should I go in Orana area? which area can be a better choice? 
Do I need to enrol/register in Local government?where/
Or if anyone get 489 visa in Orana and would like to go there for visiting, 
Please feel free to contact me 
Thanks a lot


----------



## Bosslin (Sep 22, 2015)

Ladychouchou said:


> Hi,All
> I'm new to this website. I just got my 489 visa granted.
> I have few questions to ask, can anybody help me ?
> when should I go in Orana area? which area can be a better choice?
> ...


Orana requires within 3 months after visa grant. And you need to send visa copy to Orana government office via email . All that information are shown on Orana Website. Hopes it is useful to you. 
And could I ask how long time did you wait after lodge 489 visa to get grant ?


----------



## Jayraj (Aug 3, 2015)

maplefive said:


> I called and asked why they stop nominating people under 489 subclass visa and they acknowledged that they don't have enough people to assess all recipient applicants and possibly to refund.
> 
> The did not state it officially but they still bring nomination for RSMS visa subclass 187 (That is the visa that I want to apply)


Hi bro, They are giving me refund...I have got their email...Now, what can I do bro......Please give me some advice.......can I apply 190???..how much time will it take to get invitation......


----------



## RitheshFrancis (Oct 10, 2015)

Jayraj said:


> Hi bro, They are giving me refund...I have got their email...Now, what can I do bro......Please give me some advice.......can I apply 190???..how much time will it take to get invitation......


What is your occupation and when did u apply?


----------



## RitheshFrancis (Oct 10, 2015)

Hey guys, I received nomination couple of days ago, waiting for invitation. My occupation is Taxation Accountant. Anyone out there with the same occupation received visa grant? Just curious how orana is like? I have applied for 190 as well, anone received invitation so far with 65 points (Incl SS points)
Thanks


----------

